# Opening day Grouse



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

On point


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice, should be pretty good all week if this wind keeps them on the ground a bit longer.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

The wind was horrible!!! Saw 12 birds this morning.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

im heading up sunday. cant wait hope to find some


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

nice work!

i was out for a half day yesterday above bountiful and farmington. covered a lot of ground but saw no birds.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

That's where I was
Here's today's ---


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

very nice! 
im glad you found them. hah.


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice to see someone else getting into the birds!! This was Saturday .


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

nice work guys! im jealous. hah
Ive been up in them thar very hills thrice now, and nary a bird for me. 

im glad someone is getting some.


----------

